# Verkaufe Call of Duty Black Ops für PS3



## Thomasxd1 (2. Juli 2012)

*Verkaufe Call of Duty Black Ops für PS3*

Wollte es zuerst auf Ebay verkaufen, bis ich festgestellt habe, das man als Privatverkäufer keine Jugendgefährdenden Sachen verkaufen darf.

Das Spiel funktioniert einwandfrei CD ist im sehr gutem Zustand. Es ist die deutsche Version, Originalverpackung mit Handbuch.
Top Zustand.

Verschicken würde ich in einer Versandtasche mit Luftpolsterfüllung. 

30€ und ich übernehme die Versandkosten. (Preis richtet sich an aktuelle Ebay Preise) 

Bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------

